# property rentals in the silver coast



## beamishbum (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning all,

My partner and I are looking to spend 6 months in the Silver coast or slightly inland. We've found a nice property to rent, but are searching the net to find anything else in the area.

We've found lots on owners direct etc. but, they are all a little expensive. Could anyone please suggest any other site that may of be any help.

Ideally were looking around the Foz do Arelho to Sao Martinho do Porto area.

Any suggested site would be highly appreciated.

Fran & Brendan


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Owners Direct and similar are accented towards "holiday lets" i.e short term, some owners might do a deal for a longer term but not generally if high season, off season you should check that heating is available and what type.

Estate agents can be a good source especially the "online" sites aiming at UK clients


----------



## beamishbum (Aug 1, 2014)

canoeman said:


> Owners Direct and similar are accented towards "holiday lets" i.e short term, some owners might do a deal for a longer term but not generally if high season, off season you should check that heating is available and what type.
> 
> Estate agents can be a good source especially the "online" sites aiming at UK clients


The problem is we cannot find any agents online that have long term lets??

Fran


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's the type of thing you need to ask about some but not all will advertise property for let for prospective buyers
try googling silver coast property

We found both ladies at this agency very helpful when we where looking in area About Us - Cenário Atlântico - Silver Coast Properties Portugal

Union Jacs at San Martino normally advertise rentals or might know of rentals Home


----------

